# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  نكات مضحكه

## محجوب الخير

*
رباطابى صلى الجمعة فى مسجد أنصار السنة الإمام قال السلام عليكم مد يدوللزول الفى يمينو قال ليهو: تقبل الله أنصارالسنة رفض يمد يدو و قال ليهو : دى ماورد فيها نص، الرباطابى قال ليهو : نان الإحراج ورد فيهو نص؟؟ 

واحد رباطابى معزوم عشاء مع واحد صاحبو مشى لقى الكهرباء قاطعة قعدويتونسو مسافة الرباطابى جاع جوعه شديدة قال لى صاحبو ياخى الزمن فات واناجيعان ياخى طلع لينا العشاء دا، صاحبو قال لية ياخى العشاء ما بطلع الاالكهرباء تجى.... الرباطابى قال لى اصلو دا عشاء ولا شريط فيديو!! 

في الرباطاب جابو ليهم استاذ دنقلاوي وفي اول يوم عايز يستفز الطلبة فكتبفي السبورة جاءت محمد و قال للطلبه اعربوها فرد ليهو واحد شافع: جاء فعلماضي ناقص، التاء تاء الدناقله، محمد فاعل.. 

رباطابي عسكري مرور .. بلغوه أنو في باص إنقلب .. مشى مكان الحادث لقىالناس كلها ميتين ماعدا واحد .. قال ليهو : أها يالصـــــندوق الأســـــود .. الحادث حصل كيف .. 

رباطابي لابس جزمة قديمة أصابعينو الخمسة مارقين بره. مشى لبتاع ورنيش مد ليهو كراعو.
بتاع الورنيش قال ليهو: أورنش ليك؟ قال ليه : لا لا.. طقطقم لي!!

حمار اتعود يحك راسو بشباك فصل في مدرسة .. الاستاذ قال لي الطلبة: الحمار ده كل يوم بعمل كده عندو ود عم هنا ولا شنو؟
رد عليهو تلميذ رباطابي: والله ما بجي إلا في حصتك يا أستاذ..!!

رباطابي جزار جاو واحد قال ليهو عايز راس نيفة بس صلحو كويس 
قال ليه اصلحو كيف يعني البسو نضارة 

الرباطابي عمل ليه محل فول في البلد ومشى معاه كويس قام وسع المحل وعملقدرة ثانية وزاد عدد الكراسي وبعد فترة جاب ليه ست شاي في المحل جاه صاحبهالرباطابي قال ليه يا دكتور عينت ليك (فحيص) معاك ولا شنو!! 

رباطابى عمل شكله بالليل واتفلق ابوهو وداهو للدكتور والدكتور كان طالع عاين للولد لقا الجرح كبير
قال لي ابوهو ولدك دا كان تجيبو بدري
ابو الولد قال ليهو بدرى كيف يعنى كان اجيبو ليك قبل يفلقو 

شايقية ورباطابية راكبات الحافلة ماشات بكا .. الشايقية طقطقت للكمساريونزلت، الرباطابية اتأخرت.. الكمساري قال ليها: نازلة؟ قالت ليه : لا.. لا.. بدور اقدمها للباب!! 

الحاجة جات للدكتور الرباطابي في المركز الصحي وقالت ليهو
دايراك تحولني المستشفى عشان هناك بكشفو علي بالسماعة . 
قال ليها نان الشايفاها مدروعة في رقبتي دي قايلاها نبلة؟؟

شايقي جاء لرباطابي قال ليه انا بقيت شاعر وقام قرأ ليه
ما بين الشتاء والفواصل حبك سكن المفاصل الرباطابي قال ليه
انت ما شاعر انت عندك رطوبة امشى اكشف

في واحد رباطابي جنننننو شراب ..وجارو أنصار سنة ... مشى ليهو ينصحواوشبكو ليك: الخمرة دي بتودر العقل .. الخمرة دي بتعمل ليك تليف في الكبديعني بالعربي كدا الخمر دي يعني ( موت بطيييييء ) ..
الرباطابي اتلفت وقال ليهو: ( أنا زاتي ما مستعجل ) !!!!! 

قالوا رباطابي قاعد في مطعم وجنبو زول احوص, الرباطابي طالب كباب والجنبوطالب فول, اها قام الجنبو كل شوية ياكل من الكباب بتاعو "نظام احوص وكدة". الرباطابي اتغاظ شديد قام قال ليهو : عرفناك ما بتشوف, ما بتضوق؟؟؟؟

ودمتم
*

----------


## ود المحميه

*الله يروح عليك زي مافرقت علينا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*هههههههههههههههههههه والله جات في وقتها
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هههههههههههههههههههه لذيذة كتر منها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*هههههههههههههههههه
يا لذيذ يا رايق !!
اصلك سفن اب !!!
ههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*اجمل حاجة فيك مريخابى لكن داير اعرفك من وين ضررى الرد.لانى داير اعرف سر تخصصك فى الرباطاب .ابراهيم جزر القمر
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*حلوة يا رباطابي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*:21::21::21: ابداع والله وهاك دي
 شايقي وجعلي تاهوا في الخلا الشايقي ماشي قدام الجعلي فجاة ظهر للشايقي مارد شبيك لبيك انا بين ايديك بس اي حاجة تطلبة بدي الوراك قدرة مرتين الشايقي قال ليهو قد لي عيني دي:21:
*

----------


## النسر2

*مسطول دقش ليهو واحدة سمينة جدا في الشارع قالت ليهو ماشايفني قال ليها والله شايفك لكن وين ما متذكر 
مسطول بشاغل واحدة بلتلفون..
قالت ليه هي انت مسطول ؟
قال أنعل أبو الكاشف زاتو............. 
واحد مسطول مشى لصاحب الدكان قال ليه ادينى سيجارة وعلبة امواس
صاحبنا بتاع الدكان اضانو تقيلة مشى جاب ليه قلم وكراس وقال ليه اديك 
بالباقى شنو المسطول عاين ليه وقال ليه ادينى بيه إملاء...
مسطول قال لى صاحبو :
حقّو نبقى فنانين ؛
انت فنَّان تشكيلى ..
وانا فنَّان أشكيلك ..!! 
اثنين مساطيل مارين جنب الجامعة , شافو طالب هندسة شايل ليهو مسطرة طويلة جداً ( تي سكوير )
قام المسطول سأل التاني ( لا حولا دي مسطرة شنو الطويلة دي؟ )
رد التاني : أكيد دي يكون سيف الجامعة البيقولوه دا 
مسطول بحب الكتشينة
جاء ساطل سطلة ليها ضل
دخل البيت 
امو قالت ليهو يا عثمان غطي البت دي
قال ليها بعرج يا حاجة 
مسطول يوم عرسو ساطل سطله شديد، بعد الناس مشت
دخل البيت جوه لقى العروس قاعدة، قال انا كنت 
عارف مع جوطتهم دى حينسو ليهم زول
مسطول عضاه دبيب.. قعد اضحك ... سألوه ليه بتضحك قال ليهم الدبيب راح فيها أصلى إنا عندي .. ايدز
مسطول حاقد على احوص الاحوص بعمل لقيمات جلس المسطول جنب الأحول يرمى القيمات برا الزيت والمسطول يقول تشششش
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله يروح عليك زي مافرقت علينا
مشكورين الاخوان
محجوب الخير
النسر2

*

----------

